# Cypripedium reginae Close-up Flower Pics



## parvi_17 (Jun 22, 2007)

The end of the Cyp season has arrived, but as always the best is saved for last as the Queen of the Cyps finally struts her stuff. She has a nice, rosy fragrance.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 22, 2007)

She's a beauty!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2007)

So nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2007)

Very sweet.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if these can be grown indoors in a warm apartment?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 25, 2007)

You can but you'd need to provide cool nighttime temps, plenty of air movement, plenty of shade and a winter dormancy period at 32-40 degrees for 3 months (which can be done in the fridge).


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anyone seen alba reginae for sale?


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can get seedlings from Spangle Creek Labs (though right now they're sold out):

http://www.uslink.com/~scl/

You can also get BS plants from Hillside Nursery:

http://www.hillsidenursery.biz/orchids.htm

They get pretty expensive.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 26, 2007)

The Hillside reginae alba are magnificient specimens. I have several from there. One of them has flowers that are always noticeably larger than the normally colored reginae.


Ron


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2007)

Cool thanx.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 26, 2007)

very nice


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know why I never saw this picture earlier but, WOW!:clap:Where did you get it?


----------



## parvi_17 (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought this as a seedling a couple years ago from a local nursery (Wellington Gift & Garden). It was produced by Heritage Perennials.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 18, 2007)

Breathtakingly beautiful parvi_17!

Great photos!


----------

